# Going hyper in the evenings?



## Rdonnelly (May 2, 2012)

For the last year I have switched back and forth on lower doses of synthroid and armour but almost on week three of 75mcg Tirosint now after seeing a specialist. Have had some good days but a pattern is emerging of a nervousness coming on around 4 a leading into the evening and turns into insomnia. And maybe one out of three days I feel it all day, kind of a nervous but tired state. Digestive system gets a little out of whack to accompany the the feeling too. Hyper symptoms right? Dont know if I need a higher or lower dose? thinking of going back to armour on a comparable dose, seems there are always side effects of synthroid and tirosint.

Thanks for any advice!!!


----------



## Rdonnelly (May 2, 2012)

Not enough info for any ideas? Would it be crazy to take a day off to see what happens?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Rdonnelly said:


> For the last year I have switched back and forth on lower doses of synthroid and armour but almost on week three of 75mcg Tirosint now after seeing a specialist. Have had some good days but a pattern is emerging of a nervousness coming on around 4 a leading into the evening and turns into insomnia. And maybe one out of three days I feel it all day, kind of a nervous but tired state. Digestive system gets a little out of whack to accompany the the feeling too. Hyper symptoms right? Dont know if I need a higher or lower dose? thinking of going back to armour on a comparable dose, seems there are always side effects of synthroid and tirosint.
> 
> Thanks for any advice!!!


Okay, as per the PM, here is the link where maybe you can get a FREE T3 test only and a lower cost.

HealthCheckUSA
http://www.healthcheckusa.com/

And here is why it is important.

FREE T3 explained by Woliner
http://thyroid.about.com/cs/testsforthyroid/a/freet3.htm
Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/Article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm

You cannot go by TSH test alone to find out if you are hyper or not.

Also, I remember we discussed an ultra-sound to make sure you don't have cancer. Unfortunately, this sort of thing can cause hyper and also creates an intolerance to the thyroxine replacement.

And I sure do remember the situation re funding etc.. So, you could lower the dose and see if you feel better. I would never tell anyone to increase their dose w/o doc's approval but lowering it for an experiment probably would not cause any harm.

What time do you take your Tirosint?


----------

